# 850 Florida april 1st weekend



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a big ride at a private park in Milton fl on march 31- April-1 10 bucks a head per day get with me for more info property has miles of trails and 2 wheelie ponds / race pits aprox 200 acres to ride.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

May check it out this sunday


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

Should be a good time. We are gonna do some racing Sunday if anyone wants to join. Basic safety rules. Gloves helmet and goggles and boots


----------

